# rod and reel combo



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

I was wondering what a good combo would be fore any sort of bridge/pier for jigging. jigging for anything really, like flounder ect... Also, usable to be able to really work a spoon or gotcha or... more jigging. Im guessing it would be some sort of light pole. im open to suggestions, just not really expensive ones


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

This is kind of a late reply but I have a shimano Sahara and love it. You can pick one up for less than 70 bucks. I use the 2500 size and have caught everything from trout to tarpon on mine.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

+1 
the sahara is an awesome reel at a very good price.


----------



## canoe_kid (Jul 24, 2011)

I would suggest the Penn Fierce 5000 combo. The reel holds 350yds/12lb mono. So it could easily handle 15 or 17lb line for pier or bridge jigging. And it comes on a 7ft medium-heavy action rod. The whole combo is only $99.99 at bass pro, academy sports, walmart, etc.


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

i have the 550ssg and 7' ugly stick with fuji guides. also fit 275 yards of 50lb braided and casts very smooth and far. will pull in kings, spanish, bull reds, ect. dont be worried.
never had a problem. i actually traded my 950ssm for this setup and it's the best thing i ever did. its nice having a semi-light tackle rod that can land biggins.

keep it clean, oiled, and greased, and you're good to go. PROMISE !


----------



## DieselShark (Aug 6, 2010)

get you one of those penn captiva at walmart or academy. they are great reels.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Wally world.... Penn Captiva or Fierce! Have both and like them alot!! Have caught specks, reds, spanish, and even a 30# jack!!


----------



## DieselShark (Aug 6, 2010)

*captiva*



Nopierpressure said:


> Wally world.... Penn Captiva or Fierce! Have both and like them alot!! Have caught specks, reds, spanish, and even a 30# jack!!


 
the captiva has that perfect weight and strength. it just feels so right. Iv been wanting a fierce so bad. but my job isnt paying enough. Iv got a 8 month old and another on the way. they come first. but yes, they are both great reels.......


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

well....... did anyone's input help you out at all??


----------

